# Nicolai, Gates Carbon Drive, worm drive, and NuVinci



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have published half of my Drive train innovations feature on my 2008 Taipei Cycle Show blog: blog.taiwaneditorial.com

I described my experience with Nicolai G-Boxx and the Gates Carbon Drive. I even rode a Nicolai Carbon Drive bike!

I have yet to finish this article as I want to describe a 6 ratio worm gear shaft drive from Korea, and the latest from Fallbrook (NuVinci).

I hope you find it of interest.

Cheers,

V.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

great writing...thanks!


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks crisillo!

I just wish that the Google WYSIWYG (what you see is what you get) editor truly was WYSIWYG, not "Sometimes (tm) WYSIWYG". I had to waste a lot of time going through the HTML code to make it look right.

Regarding the Drive train feature, it is now complete! NuVinci and the worm shaft drive thing is up. I also added some more info to the end of the Carbon Drive entry.

V.


----------



## Bobby12many (Apr 28, 2004)

Great writing!

That Carbon Drive System seems like the wave of the future to me.


I should buy stock in them!


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

Belts have been around for a long time and there are many reasons we haven't seen them on bikes. The main one being that a human only creates about 0.1-0.3 horsepower. You don't want to use a V-belt or flat belt with such a weak engine. If the Carbon Drive is a low-tension belt system that can match a chain's efficiency, it might find it's place on Singlespeeds or bikes with internal gear hubs.


----------

